# Landlord Issues - HELP?



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Long story short, I moved into a place, the landlord won't remove his personal items (not fixtures, but items like a book shelf, ironing boards, mattress, curtains, etc.). Also, they are other problems that he is slow in repairing or moving on. Can I do the items necessary and withhold the cost from the rent? Is there a government entity/body that I can lodge a complaint to?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

You can with RERA but its a long slow expensive way of doing things. Better to call the Landlord and threaten to do this and try to elicit a response.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Or warn him and then remove the items and dump them in the garbage room.

Curious as to how you would withhold the cost from the rent - haven't you already given him the cheques upfront?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^ Nope, just one check up front. I can cancel the other checks and re-write it for the amounts of the repairs, etc. taken out.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

There are lots of people in jail here in UAE that thought they could "cancel" checks. Unless you get the checks back from him and personally tear them up, they are legal documents and can't be canceled.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> ^ Nope, just one check up front. I can cancel the other checks and re-write it for the amounts of the repairs, etc. taken out.


Just to be clearer, have you handed him the cheques yet or not? If you have, then you cannot cancel them. If you haven't, then I bow to your negotiation techniques !


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I gave him two checks.... they are company checks so I was hoping that a company would be able to cancel and rewrite them.
How can you not cancel a check? Is the UAE that archaic in its banking practices? I guess so since you go to jail if you bounce a check. Instead of trying to recoup your money, they are willing to lose it and throw you in jail.

So what I gather is that I am stuck storing this fu<ker's crap and paying him to do it?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> I was hoping that a company would be able to cancel and rewrite them.


Unfortunately not. That's the whole point of the cheque "system" here.



indoMLA said:


> So what I gather is that I am stuck storing this fu<ker's crap and paying him to do it?


Unfortunately yes.

Like it has been mentioned before, the number of cheques just takes care of the cash flow issue. Otherwise you are stuck for a year whether you have given 1 or 12 cheques.

Just take a tough line with the guy, tell him to pick up his stuff, or.... 
And probably use the RERA ruse as suggested.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

A cheque can be cancelled with permission from the police. But in this instance there is nothing you can do-you have signed an agreement and it is binding. Write to him, tell him to collect his stuff by a certain date or you will consider he no longer wants it and you will dispose of it.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's RERA and the Rent committee. Google them online and you'll find out how to contact them.

The rent committee does recognise that landlords are supposed to hand over properties in relatively good conditions (and empty). Tell the landlord that you've been speaking to the good people at RERA and if he doesn't commence with the repairs and remove his possessions by X date you will open up a case against him.

A lot of landlords in Dubai bank on tenants being naive and new to the country and take advantage of their ignorance, when in reality tenants have quite a few rights and protections as long as they fight for it. RERA and the rent committee are much more tenant friendly than landlord friendly. 





indoMLA said:


> Is there a government entity/body that I can lodge a complaint to?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> How can you not cancel a check?


I'd once lost a cheque I had written before I was able to hand it over (yes, yes I know - idiot). Although it wasn't blank I still wanted it cancel it for security reasons. 

Was a bit of a nightmare, had to file a police report, then take that to my sponsor who had to write a report, then back to the police and then to the bank. 

Even then if it was presented it may still be honoured and had to wait on the 'case' closing before it would be deemed worthless.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> I'd once lost a cheque I had written before I was able to hand it over (yes, yes I know - idiot). Although it wasn't blank I still wanted it cancel it for security reasons.
> 
> Was a bit of a nightmare, had to file a police report, then take that to my sponsor who had to write a report, then back to the police and then to the bank.
> 
> Even then if it was presented it may still be honoured and had to wait on the 'case' closing before it would be deemed worthless.


:confused2: To cancel a check? WTF? What happened to simply calling the bank and telling them to not pay when presented. Man, I miss the good old US of A where all you have to do is pick up a phone or better yet log into your account online and that is only if you still write checks.... I haven't written a check since 1995.... is Dubai really that far behind??? Sad and kinda pathetic.

Anyway, will have to try dealing with this the ways others have suggested.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> :confused2: To cancel a check? WTF? What happened to simply calling the bank and telling them to not pay when presented. Man, I miss the good old US of A where all you have to do is pick up a phone or better yet log into your account online and that is only if you still write checks.... I haven't written a check since 1995.... is Dubai really that far behind???



And yes this is the country were you can take someone elses credit card, sign for a transaction as Sergeant Fart Catcher and have nobody say a word.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

So, bonfire at your place? I'll bring the marshmallows.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Who is the tenant in the contract ? You or the company ?

If it is the company, ask your company to draft a letter stating the issues and that they expect him to comply with the requests for the good fulfilling of the tenancy contract.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

I do not understand why you don't just throw the stuff in garbage? Problem solved. The owner can keep his checks, and you have removed what needed to be removed. No courts. No threats. No hassle.

Just write him a letter or an e-mail saying that you there are these items ready to be picked up and in case he does pick it up within one week you understand that you are authorized to throw it out.

You can't cancel a check! It's like giving out cash - it's an IOU promissory note. Imagine you buy a bond from the US government & later they cancel your bond because you violated traffic rules


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

blue_moon said:


> I do not understand why you don't just throw the stuff in garbage? Problem solved. The owner can keep his checks, and you have removed what needed to be removed. No courts. No threats. No hassle.


 You cannot deliberately throw stuff that belongs to the landlord without asking for permission. If you do that he can file a complaint and seek for remedies.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chuck them and he'll have your deposit. Wouldn't be surprised if filling the house with this rubbish was a premeditated scheme to do just that.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Chuck them and he'll have your deposit. Wouldn't be surprised if filling the house with this rubbish was a premeditated scheme to do just that.


What matters is that life is short and thus we should enjoy every single day of it. If the stuff is annoying you every day don't let it ruin your entire year and get rid of it even if it cost an extra buck. Speak to the owner, or put it into boxes, or let the company lawyer write a letter to the owner to scare him, or put it to the storage, or put it into boxes. Most important is that you start enjoying every single minute in your new apartment.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

blue_moon said:


> What matters is that life is short and thus we should enjoy every single day of it. If the stuff is annoying you every day don't let it ruin your entire year


Ahhhhh, the balanced optimism and zen wisdom of someone yet to live in Dubai. 

A natural thing of beauty like the snowflake or lily, and yet equally as fragile.


----------

